# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Παλιό στρώμα , αιτία για ψυχικά προβλήματα?

## Sidis119

Διάβασα αρκετά άρθρα σχετικά με το πόσο σημαντικό είναι το στρώμα για έναν καλό και αναζωογόνητικο ύπνο αλλά και τις επιπτώσεις που μπορεί να έχει στη συνολική μας υγεία ένα παλιό στρώμα.

Το δικό μου αγοράστηκε το 2007 όταν ήμουν 12 χρονών και είνααι λεπτό και κακής ποιότητας.
Έχει περάσει κατά πολύ το προσδόκιμο ζωής του και εδώ και κάποια χρόνια η ποιότητα του ύπνου μου είναι πολύ κακη.Να αναφέρω πως έχω και σκολίωση.
Επειδή στην εργασία μου η άρση βάρους είναι καθημερινή η μέση μου δεν καταφέρνει να ξεκουραστεί ,και το επόμενο πρωί ξυπνάω με πόνους και δυσκαμψία , αίσθηση κούρασης κτλ.Αυτο είναι μια χρόνια κατάσταση και πιθανόν να συνέβαλε στην εμφάνιση διαταραχής άγχους με ήπια κατάθλιψη που έχω από το 2018.

Θέλω να μου πείτε την εμπειρία σας όσον αφορά τη βελτίωση της ποιότητας του ύπνου και κατά συνέπεια της υγείας σας γενικότερα με την αντικατάσταση του παλιού σας στρώματος.

----------


## Nikolas73

Σίγουρα το στρώμα μπορεί να ξυπνάει διάφορες αναμνήσεις. Εγώ έχω ένα παλιό διπλό κρεβάτι στο οποίο κοιμομασταν ολη η οικογένεια παρέα. Επίσης στο κρεβάτι αυτό ήταν κατάκοιτος ένας θείος μου με καρκίνο. Επίσης σε αυτό πέθανε μια θεία μου. Ποτέ όμως δεν τα σκέφτομαι αυτά όταν ξαπλώνω. Ίσως επειδή ο χώρος είναι διαφορετικός. Άλλο σπίτι. Μπορεί λοιπόν να μην είναι θέμα μόνο στρώματος αλλά και χώρου. Πάρε καινούργιο κρεβάτι.

----------


## Sidis119

Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι ξεκίνησαν πάλι τα ίδια ψυχοσωματικά που είχα πριν από 2 χρόνια.
Με έχει κυριεύσει ο φόβος πάλι και αναζητώ διάφορα στο ίντερνετ γνωρίζοντας ότι αυτό τρέφει τις αρνητικές σκέψεις. 
Το μυαλό μου εδώ και λίγες μέρες είναι μπερδεμένο , σα να μη ζω στο παρών , με έχουν κατακλύσει οι σκέψεις. Πλέον αρχίζει και γίνεται μη διαχειρισημο.
Κρίμα γιατί είμαι 1,5 χρόνο χωρίς αντικαταθλιπτικά για τα οποία σχημάτισα κακή γνώμη λόγο παρενεργειών και δεν θέλω να τα αρχίσω πάλι

----------


## Sonia

Ένα παλιό στρώμα δεν είναι άμεσα αιτία για ψυχικά προβλήματα. Αν το γενικεύσουμε τόσο κι ο αέρας που αναπνέεις αιτία είναι.

Σαφέστατα όμως ότι χαλάει την ξεκούραση και την σωματική σου υγεία με έμμεσο τρόπο χαλάει και την ψυχολογία σου. Γιατί δεν το αλλάζεις λοιπόν το στρώμα αυτό, ιδιαίτερα αφού έχεις και επιβαρυμένο μυοσκελετικό;

----------


## Ορέστης

Ειναι πολυ σημαντικο, το συζητας; Διαλεξε ενα με μπολικο αφρολεξ για να στηριζει τη μεση

----------


## Marilou

> Διάβασα αρκετά άρθρα σχετικά με το πόσο σημαντικό είναι το στρώμα για έναν καλό και αναζωογόνητικο ύπνο αλλά και τις επιπτώσεις που μπορεί να έχει στη συνολική μας υγεία ένα παλιό στρώμα.
> 
> Το δικό μου αγοράστηκε το 2007 όταν ήμουν 12 χρονών και είνααι λεπτό και κακής ποιότητας.
> Έχει περάσει κατά πολύ το προσδόκιμο ζωής του και εδώ και κάποια χρόνια η ποιότητα του ύπνου μου είναι πολύ κακη.Να αναφέρω πως έχω και σκολίωση.
> Επειδή στην εργασία μου η άρση βάρους είναι καθημερινή η μέση μου δεν καταφέρνει να ξεκουραστεί ,και το επόμενο πρωί ξυπνάω με πόνους και δυσκαμψία , αίσθηση κούρασης κτλ.Αυτο είναι μια χρόνια κατάσταση και πιθανόν να συνέβαλε στην εμφάνιση διαταραχής άγχους με ήπια κατάθλιψη που έχω από το 2018.
> 
> Θέλω να μου πείτε την εμπειρία σας όσον αφορά τη βελτίωση της ποιότητας του ύπνου και κατά συνέπεια της υγείας σας γενικότερα με την αντικατάσταση του παλιού σας στρώματος.


Η ποιοτητα του υπνου ειναι άμεσα συνυφασμένη με την ψυχολογική μας κατάσταση .Κακος ύπνος κακη διάθεση και ούτω καθ έξεις....

Το στρωμα εκτος απο τον υπνο μας ,επηρεαζει και τα τυχον μυοσκελετικα μας θέματα .Ειναι αναγκαίο πλέον ο καθένας μας να ξεκουράζεται σε στρώμα που ειναι ειδικά κατασκευασμενο με τα τυχών θέματα του.
Αλλοι χρειάζονται στρωμα με αφρολέξ, άλλοι με ελατήρια και άλλοι μόνο με κοκοφοίνικα ......
Κανονικά πρέπει να αλλάζονται κάθε δέκα χρονιά .Εκτος απο την εσωτερική τους σύνθεση πρεπει να φροντιζουμε για τον συχνό καθαρισμό τους από τα ακαρεα , μύκητες κ.α που συσσωρεύονται μέσα σε αυτό που θρέφονται και πολλαπλασιαζονται από το ίδιο μας το δέρμα και την θερμοκρασία του σώματος μας μιας και επηρεάζουν αμεσα το αναπνευστικό μας σύστημα και κατ επέκταση πάλι τον ύπνο μας ...

Κανονικά πρεπει να γίνεται ετήσιος καθαρισμός και απολύμανση του(και των μαξιλαριών φυσικα) για την απομάκρυνση ολων αυτών ειδικά στα ατομα που εχουν θεματα με το αναπνευστικο και με αλλεργίες !

Αν φροντίσεις για την ποιότητα και την υγιεινή του στρώματος σου ,φυσικά και του δωματίου σου θα δεις απίστευτη βελτίωση στο θέμα του ύπνου σου!
Προσπάθησε να χρησιμοποιεις και σε μαλακτικό αλλα και στο αρωματικό του χώρο σου λεβάντα και πούδρα,φυτικά όμως προσοχή..Δεν υπάρχει ο συνδυασμός αυτός,προσφέρει απίστευτη χαλάρωση και το κυριότερο ηρεμία!

----------


## Niels

Καλησπέρα. Καταρχάς το στρώμα που πήρες όταν ήσουν 12 ετών σε χωράει τώρα; Θέλω να πω ότι αν είναι μονό στρώμα (90 εκ. πλάτος), δεν ενδείκνυται για ενήλικες. Εάν αποφασίσεις να αγοράσεις στρώμα να πας να ξαπλώσεις πάνω του στη στάση που συνήθως κοιμάσαι για να δεις αν σε βολεύει. Επίσης, αυτό που λέγεται ότι για τη μέση πρέπει το στρώμα να είναι σκληρό είναι μύθος. Αν το γκουγκλαρεις το θέμα θα βρεις πολλές χρήσιμες πληροφορίες. Έχω κι εγώ πολλά μυοσκελετικά προβλήματα (και στη μέση) διεγνωσμενα και με εξετάσεις αλλά σίγουρα το στρώμα και το κρεβάτι που επέλεξα με βοήθησαν. Δεν φτάνει όμως μόνο αυτό. Υπάρχουν και συγκεκριμένες διατάσεις που βοηθούν πολύ κλπ.

----------

